# DIY Lily pipes



## lil-lynx (7 Jun 2011)

Hello, I cant remember who did this . Could anyone help me out ?


----------



## GHNelson (7 Jun 2011)

Hi look here :arrow: http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=11080 and here :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=10529
hoggie


----------



## lil-lynx (7 Jun 2011)

Great thanks Hoggie !


----------

